
Ask HN: Is it possible to bootstrap into a software company from a normal one? - agustif
Hi HN fellows, I ask because this is precisely what I&#x27;m trying to accomplish.<p>We started an online travel agency business, highly focused on the niche we&#x27;re experts in (Cruises) and have been doing great on growth, customer acquisition, customer service, etc... -from a regular business POV- but are obviously not a startup.  we&#x27;re doing OK.<p>But since we do not have a website (yet), I don&#x27;t think we can consider ourselves a product, we&#x27;ve mainly grown our Facebook footprint (+5000 fb group), where all the interactions between our customers and travel agents happen.<p>I want to build out a website on that premise, which is run as a marketplace for cruise travel. But how do you go from business&#x2F;market-fit to shipping an online marketplace and becoming a product who can achieve product&#x2F;market fit.<p>My question would be, if this is a possible endeavour or path to follow in your own experience, or if you know someone or some company who has attained this successfully.<p>Also how would you go about it? MVP&#x27;s are easy to reason about conceptually, but much harder to deliver than one might think. I guess mis-directed perfectionism is making it really hard for me to ship something, anything really, for this new level we want to acquire.<p>PS: So sorry for any misuse of Shakespeare&#x27;s language, english ain&#x27;t my mother tongue.<p>And also thanks to anyone who might want to help us out with their knowledge, experiences or tips!
======
sharemywin
I don't get it.

I can go to booking.com right now and book a cruise. What is the advantage of
your fb group?

